# Motorsound generieren



## frostbyte (5. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein kleines Spiel schreiben, in dem man ein Auto fährt. Dabei sollte auch ein Motorsound generiert werden. Als Zwischenlösung habe ich mir überlegt, einfach einen Sinuston zwischen 100 und vielleicht 400 Hz zu spielen.

Kann man den in Java irgendwie generieren?

Danke,

frostbyte


----------



## XHelp (5. Sep 2010)

Muss das unbedingt generiert sein?
So auf den ersten Blick liefert "java generate sound" brauchbare Ergebnisse bei google


----------



## HoaX (5. Sep 2010)

Ist im Prinzip ganz einfach. Hier ist das ganz gut erklärt finde ich: Java Sound, Creating, Playing, and Saving Synthetic Sounds &mdash; Developer.com


----------



## Blakh (10. Sep 2010)

Vielleicht ist hier auch eine Lösung mit einem Tool (z.b. Audacity) den Ton zu generieren und als Datei zu speichern und dann normal mit java abspielen zu lassen.


----------



## Aldimann (16. Sep 2010)

Evtl. hilft dir das hier ja weiter OpenAL


----------

